# question for the android users



## maineharvest (Jun 9, 2012)

Does anybody else have trouble uploading their pics from your android phone?  After I click on manage attachments the choose file option comes up and when I click on that absolutly nothing happens. It doesn't work on the other forum I belong to either. I wonder if its just my phone or maybe I'm doing something wrong. I've never had a problem using my laptop so I'm confused.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 9, 2012)

Not an android user, but I have an iPhone.  I've never been able to attach or upload pics to any forum on the Internet by using it.

I know some websites have tapatalk, an app that allows you to be able to, but from what I can tell, mp doesn't have that.

Wish they did tho..


----------



## maineharvest (Jun 9, 2012)

Well that sucks! So I have to transfer the pics from phone to my computer and then ipload?  Pain in the butt cause I cancelled my home internet when I got my smart phone thinking I could use my phone for everything.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 9, 2012)

Yea it does suck I agree.  Maybe ask hick to get tappa talk on here, it's free to activate for a forum but the users would have to purchase the app.

I've heard good things about tapatalk.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 9, 2012)

hxxp://www.tapatalk.com/faq.php


----------



## maineharvest (Jun 9, 2012)

Tapatalk looks pretty cool.:hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 9, 2012)

I agree.  One of my other forums uses it, but I haven't bought the app yet.  Was waiting for more places to activate it first.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jun 9, 2012)

Nope still stuck on pilgrem usin but i here android makin its stand out there in the world plus yual be askin a dumb guy bout a smart phone oh and what yual mean other site yual belongin too! Aint this here fire warm enough fur ya? Well waitin yur answer pilgrem! 









 Just yankin ankle friend

Hope yual gets it worked out.

BWD


----------



## maineharvest (Jun 9, 2012)

Haha BWD, MP will always be my home but I do have one other forum I visit where it is owned by the seedbank and every breeder has their own sub forum and you get to interact with your favorite breeder and see tons of diff grow journals from that breeders gear.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jun 9, 2012)

Gots to say my favourite breeder be my wife! Gave me some best darn seeds I ever grewd up tell yual what! Thanks hunny!

BWD


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jun 9, 2012)

Jesus man i remember when mobile phones were for talking to each other not being a bleeding walking robot, man i will slam on my brakes in my car on the next person i notice on their mobile in my rear view mirror texting i dont mind talking thats paying slight attention to driving but texting looking down at your crotch every 2 seconds aint right.
cant people go just 30 minutes without reaching for their bastard mobile phones.
I go out walking for @ least 5 miles a day with my dog and can really do without carrying excess baggage of a mobile.
Dan it called geomapping and it has a signature the same as adding your name and address to a photograph big brother is truly with us well with you lot not me man im old skool....I just leave my real name and address in a simple written note.
Lol
T4


----------



## maineharvest (Jun 9, 2012)

Yeah I also hate to see people texting while driving but that really has nothing to do with me and my phone. I use it as if it were my computer just like you use your computer. Don't hate on texhnology.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 9, 2012)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Yeah I also hate to see people texting while driving but that really has nothing to do with me and my phone. I use it as if it were my computer just like you use your computer. Don't hate on texhnology.



I agree.  Still have the purple phone t4?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 9, 2012)

cel phone are for those that are to busy to enjoy life


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jun 10, 2012)

Ok Maine sorry bout rambling on and i dont hate on technology i do hate on those knobs who go to the gym pump their arms up up with 10 x reps then wander around texting on their mobile phones for the next 20 mins then another 10 x reps bigger arms and more mobille phone useage man they cannot even go to the gym without using their bleeding phones.
Yes SM i still have that £30 quid purplish phone.
Lol
T4


----------



## maineharvest (Jun 10, 2012)

I know what ya mean about people being obsessed with there phones and completely attached to the the thing. Its the new generation. As if people weren't lazy enough,  just imagine how lazy the following generation will be.

At my work we can't find anybody willing to work hard and do a top notch job. My whole generation is a bunch of lazy bums! There are so many people looking for work yet we can't find anybody willing to actually work for a paycheck


----------



## Roddy (Jun 10, 2012)

And parents are passing these on to their kids in the name of safety....


----------



## NorCalHal (Jun 10, 2012)

My smart phone makes me mad loot. I love it.
Funny to me that everyone can post pics of thier grows, and talk about thier grows on an online pot growing forum, but a cell phone is really the devil.

I like to communicate with the other humans.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 10, 2012)

I love to communicate with other humans too it's just I like to be able to look into the eyes of who I'm talking to.


----------



## NorCalHal (Jun 10, 2012)

But we communicate Oz...and I have never seen your crazy eyes!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 10, 2012)

but I see yours


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jun 10, 2012)

Hey ive seen crazy eyes Multis and Sm's
Lol
And they are the devil incarnate.
Rotflmao
T4


----------



## ziggyross (Jun 15, 2012)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Does anybody else have trouble uploading their pics from your android phone?  After I click on manage attachments the choose file option comes up and when I click on that absolutly nothing happens. It doesn't work on the other forum I belong to either. I wonder if its just my phone or maybe I'm doing something wrong. I've never had a problem using my laptop so I'm confused.



No one should be uploading from their smartphone in the first place. It puts your GPS location in every photo. You might as well call the police and say here I am come get me.


----------



## Menimeth (Jun 15, 2012)

When I worked on the Railroad I was forced to keep my cell on, and on me at all times, and had to answer it day or night. I still have that cell, but it just sits on a shelf and gathers dust, and I haven't even charged it in going on 4 years now, and I don't miss it at all. I have a home phone that works over the internet for only $19.95 a year, with all of the adds like Call Waiting and voice messages, so who needs a high dollar cell that talks to you. when I was a kid we used two cans with a string tied between them, and we liked it.
Sry, went on a ramble again, I'm done.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 15, 2012)

ziggyross said:
			
		

> No one should be uploading from their smartphone in the first place. It puts your GPS location in every photo. You might as well call the police and say here I am come get me.



Not if you change your location settings.  

Lmfao t4.  You're just jealous of our shiny fancy phones.  I saw you admiring from a far.    .  go on, admit it.


----------



## budman45 (Jun 18, 2012)

You need to look for app that teathers phone to laptop
I saw one on amazon recently


----------



## nellschmertz (Mar 13, 2013)

Please just ignore me as I am a low-life SPAMMER


----------

